# Permanent Residency Renew



## jimmershaw (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I currently have a British passport with and expired Australian Permanent Residency visa in it.

I have lived in Dubai for the last two years having previously lived in Oz for five continuous years. I intend to return to oz within the next 5 years and was looking at renewing the expired PR visa

Can anyone advise me on the proceedures and requirement of renewing such a visa.

Hope you can help

Many thanks 

James


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

you need resident return visa. check immi.gov.au


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Generally, a Resident Return visa will only be granted if you have been lawfully present in Australia as a permanent resident for a total of at least two years in the 5 years immediately before lodging the RR application (does not have to be a period of continuous residence) - so as rackspace said, apply for a RRV Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 95. Documents Needed to Enter Australia

Dolly


----------

